# Costume design for fitness/bikini



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know where I can get (for my g/f) costume design done for competing on stage?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.selinabikini.co.uk/


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

RACK said:


> http://www.selinabikini.co.uk/


Cool, thanks


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Got a bespoke one made by a local corset maker/seamstress. Beautiful.

But Selina would have been my second choice


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Got a bespoke one made by a local corset maker/seamstress. Beautiful.
> 
> But Selina would have been my second choice


Where is local? West Sussex?

We are in Kent, so not that far for such an item.

Do you know if she would make more? And was there a cost saving?

Thanks


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Where is local? West Sussex?
> 
> We are in Kent, so not that far for such an item.
> 
> ...


She's East Sussex. Makes for most of the women at our gym. Priced about the same tbh. I'll pm u her details a little later


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

i know it is all hand made, beautifully designed etc etc but £300-500 :blink: I'm so glad I have no boobs


----------

